# DOS & Serial Ports Under Windows-XP



## imnprsd (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm running Windows-XP and I used the Regedit command to make the changes Microsoft recommended in order to run MS-Dos programs under Windows-XP (with SP-2).

For more info see:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;890067#kb1

*Here's my question: Are the serial ports (COM1 & COM2) usable when you run a DOS Program from the "Command Prompt?" *

Why? Because I have a BMW diagnostic software package which is DOS based and it uses 2 serial ports to reset the car's computer.


----------

